# RS6 Cooling fan



## jimbocinsky (Dec 14, 2020)

does anyone have a solution or a substitute for a left side electric cooling fan, part is no longer made by Audi and there is no inventory in the states, pn 4B3 959 455 D


----------



## strlgag (Aug 20, 2019)

Here is one - I don't know what your price range is

OEM Audi C5 RS6 Electric Cooling Fan - Left (280mm) 4B3959455D | eBay


----------

